# Howdy



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Howdy folks! I am very new to the hobby (2 months tops) and trying to learn as much as I can. I found out about planted aquariums and DFWAPC from an article in the Dallas Morning News a few months ago so here I am now with 1, 2 week old 10g lightly planted tank (a few snails, a few Amano shrimp and a single Oto Cat so far) and a 10 gallon hodge podge of guppies, zanios, snails and ghost shrimp (no plants). Hopefully some day soon and I can defeat my fear of meeting true pro planted tank experts and attend some of the APC meetings. Cya guys, Tony


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Tony,
Welcome to DFWAPC. Don't be intimidated by our tanks. Were just hobbyist with experience at troubleshooting why out plants die and fixing the cause so it won't happen the next time. We promote the active sharing of out plants with each other as a way of having a backup solution. Look forward to meeting you.

Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

welcome, we are not pros. just hobbiest who enjoy getting together and talking aquarium plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Tony,

No, we are not pros, boy I wish I could get someone to pay me to do this, LOL! Don't be intimidated, and do come to a meeting when you can.

--Michael


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope to make it to August meeting. Does anyone know when the emailer updates to show the next date? I just sent an email to [email protected] and it still sends the July 17th date. Jim (WRabbit) told me it may be in Arlington at a fish store there and I am hoping I don't have to work.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Vildayyan2003 said:


> I hope to make it to August meeting. Does anyone know when the emailer updates to show the next date? I just sent an email to [email protected] and it still sends the July 17th date. Jim (WRabbit) told me it may be in Arlington at a fish store there and I am hoping I don't have to work.


I think they are getting it worked out, I would like to know if we can bring plants to this months meeting or if it would be best not too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the club! The nice thing about hobbies is that we are ALL always learning something new! Meeting will be at my house this month. We want to meet you so come on and attend. We will be bringing plants to trade so you can plant your tanks for free! We will also have door prizes! How's that for incentive? We are providing lunch. Details are here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/79839-august-meeting-overview-planted-tanks.html Website will be updated shortly!


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, Tony.

Welcome to DFWAPC. I look forward to meeting you at a future meeting.



Vildayyan2003 said:


> Jim (WRabbit) told me it may be in Arlington at a fish store there and I am hoping I don't have to work.


I'm sure you've noticed the meeting location has changed for the August meeting. I believe the meeting at True Percula will be scheduled for September.

Again, welcome...

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so if i rid correct meeting is at drinda's house this month?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

fishyjoe24 said:


> so if i rid correct meeting is at drinda's house this month?


Yes, the meeting is at Bill and my house in Joshua, TX.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Yes, the meeting is at Bill and my house in Joshua, TX.


cool, thanks.. might need a ride no ac(i'm almost to the point of just pulling one from the junk yard [smilie=n


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I managed to get the 14th off so I will definately be there! Kind of excited too! Hopefully I can strongarm the wife into coming with me but she is so anti-social  And Jim, I already met you at your house when I came to pickup some of your Baby Tears but I suppose we can always meet again


----------

